# If only they could talk... - Caption this!



## Sumi

I thought it's time we start a caption thread here for our animals. Join in the fun by posting cute, or funny, pics of your critters; pigs, goats, chickens, rabbits, dogs, any farm or domestic animal and guess what that animal would have said if only they could talk... Reply by quoting the pic post and adding your caption.

I'll start with this happy piggy. What do you think this pig would have said?


----------



## M.L. McKnight

...lower...


----------



## Southern by choice

to the left... no... more

@Sumi - great idea. This will be a fun thread!


----------



## howden

this is hog Heaven


----------



## kinder

Heaven... I'm in Heaven...


----------



## SA Farm

Sumi said:


> I thought it's time we start a caption thread here for our animals. Join in the fun by posting cute, or funny, pics of your critters; pigs, goats, chickens, rabbits, dogs, any farm or domestic animal and guess what that animal would have said if only they could talk... Reply by quoting the pic post and adding your caption.
> 
> I'll start with this happy piggy. What do you think this pig would have said?
> 
> View attachment 2638



zzzzzzzzzsnortzzzzzzz


----------



## greybeard

Keep that up and I'll poop n your left hand...


----------



## Sumi

Great captions! How about this?


----------



## M.L. McKnight

This time YOU distract the two in the front and I'll go talk to the three in the back...


----------



## Blue-ButtBarrowLov'r33

Sumi said:


> I thought it's time we start a caption thread here for our animals. Join in the fun by posting cute, or funny, pics of your critters; pigs, goats, chickens, rabbits, dogs, any farm or domestic animal and guess what that animal would have said if only they could talk... Reply by quoting the pic post and adding your caption.
> 
> I'll start with this happy piggy. What do you think this pig would have said?
> 
> View attachment 2638



Aah.  Bliss.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Two of these things are not like the others...


----------



## kinder

There's gona be a pig roast tonight. And we can make it happen.


----------



## kinder

How about this one, Suzzy my 2mo. old kinder goat. What in the?????


----------



## happy acres

What?  Can't a lady take a bath anymore?


----------



## happy acres

kinder said:


> How about this one, Suzzy my 2mo. old kinder goat. What in the?????View attachment 2917


----------



## happy acres




----------



## kinder

Hey Leave my head piece alone.!!!


----------



## D1

little fluff here, little snip here...Ah so beautiful


----------



## happy acres

ok try this one!


----------



## happy acres

II'll hide here! Honey will never find me!


----------



## D1

watch this...Im going to sneak up and scare the mess out of him


----------



## Sumi

happy acres said:


> View attachment 2918


"Baby when the lights, go out..."


----------



## Sumi

happy acres said:


> View attachment 2963 ok try this one!


Hang on, I'll go get the ehh...


----------



## Sumi




----------



## SheepGirl

Me? You want to take a picture of me ....  Oh I'm flattered.


----------



## happy acres

See how innocent I am? It was the dog that unrolled the toilet paper, I swear!


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Try this guy out


----------



## elevan

YOU!  Yeah - YOU!  Where's my corn??


----------



## Sumi

Look deep into my eyes.... and hand over those mealworms.


----------



## happy acres

You talkin to me?


----------



## D1

Ya! Im In your face.....what about it????


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Very funny ya'all! 

Here's another for ya.....


----------



## elevan

No one's looking...let's go!


----------



## Sumi

Almost there... Oh crumbs! The humans saw me. Now they're going to put a lid on our box  I TOLD you this was a bad idea!


----------



## happy acres

Yup! There it is! I TOLD y'all the treats didn't come in pockets! There's a whole bag against that wall!


----------



## D1

A couple more days and Im gonna leave this place...and I aint never coming back


----------



## Farmin' Girl

HA ha, you guys are good at this, last one for me...


----------



## luvmypets

Mummy? May i 'ave a cup of tea?


----------



## luvmypets

Ok try this one


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Oh please rub my tummy, oh please, oh please, oh please, I'll do anything you want, just please rub my tummy, I'll sit, stay, roll over, anything you ask, just please rub my tummy!


----------



## happy acres

How long do I have to play dead?


----------



## happy acres

You mean I'm ADOPTED!?


----------



## luvmypets

Cute how about this one


----------



## happy acres

A black lamb? Uh oh!  What will I tell Ram-bo?


----------



## luvmypets

Lol the dad is all tan we were like waah!


----------



## D1

Who my baby daddy????


----------



## luvmypets

The ewe only has a black neck, and the ram is all ginger/tan but Lily came out all black with a stripe and a big white spot.


----------



## luvmypets

Lily is a biig girl that was her yesterday only 1 day old.


----------



## luvmypets

Heres mom


Heres dad 


Heres baby... WHAT!


----------



## Sumi

Baa baa black sheep  She's gorgeous though!


----------



## Sumi

What is this hen thinking?


----------



## luvmypets

Sumi said:


> Baa baa black sheep  She's gorgeous though!


 Thanks


----------



## luvmypets

Sumi said:


> What is this hen thinking?
> 
> View attachment 3312


Oh god another ones coming.


----------



## D1

IF YALL DONT STOP PESTERING ME, I WILL PUT YOU IN YOUR ROOM


----------



## Sumi




----------



## D1

all that time and and all I had was 2


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Stay in that corner until I say you can come out!


----------



## Sumi

D1 said:


> all that time and and all I had was 2


The other 3 piglets discovered how to escape...


----------



## D1

yep....they are escape artists.....friend just lost half his corn stalks cause his piggies got out while he was at work


----------



## Sumi

And I lost all my spinach. It was fun having them run around with the chickens though...


----------



## Sumi

Joy in one of her favourite spots, DH's jacket pocket.


----------



## happy acres

Hah! I can spy on everyone, and they won't know I'm here!  Be one with the zipper, be one with the zipper ...


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## happy acres

One ...two .....three .....where's Jeffrey?  Jeff,Jeff Jeff,Jeff, Jeffrey!  Get over here and eat your crumbles like your sisters!


----------



## luvmypets

I was thinking touch my kids and ill kill you (so true )


----------



## Sumi

happy acres said:


> One ...two .....three .....where's Jeffrey?  Jeff,Jeff Jeff,Jeff, Jeffrey!  Get over here and eat your crumbles like your sisters!


Good one!


----------



## Farmin' Girl




----------



## happy acres

You're not my real momma!


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Nice one Happy Acres, I always liked the line "I SAID NO PICTURES"! for this photo


----------



## Sumi




----------



## happy acres

Hey!  There's no monster in that lake! Somebody lied! I'm telling!


----------



## Farmin' Girl

That is such a beautiful picture! I have always loved gorgeous scenery. Nice one Sumi!


----------



## Sumi

Farmin' Girl said:


> That is such a beautiful picture! I have always loved gorgeous scenery. Nice one Sumi!


Thank you. I took that pic in Co Cork, Ireland. Here's another shot of the area, minus the sheep  Look at that castle...


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Oh my !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have always dreamed of one day visiting Ireland! I absolutely love everything about it, scenery, history, folk lore, music, even the lifestyle the people live! Thanks so much for sharing this photo, you've really lifted my spirits today


----------



## Sumi

Here's some more pics for you, castles and ruins mostly, from when we stayed in Ireland. I'm mad about castles and old buildings.  

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/732027/castles-ruins-and-gatehouses-pic-heavy/0_30


----------



## Farmin' Girl

WOW! beautiful pics, thanks so much for sharing! I'm honestly just a bit jealous of you 
I noticed you posted those photos on Backyard Chickens. My brother is a part of that sight, you might have seen him around under the name JoshuaG?
He is always on there, and it's hard to get him off sometimes so I can get on here at Backyard Herds, LOL.


----------



## Sumi

Ireland is so beautiful, the pics don't do it justice. I can't wait to go back there and when I have time to go photo-exploring I'll update that thread with more pics, so keep an eye out.

I'm on BYC quite a lot myself. It's a lovely site. I looked for JoshuaG, but there is no active member with that username?


----------



## happy acres

Try this one!


----------



## Sumi

Bunny on the left, second from right: I can't believe those two haven't figured out that food's bad!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## happy acres

Chicken underneath : Nope, they aren't here either!  Where could they be? Those brown chickens are good hiders!


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Sumi said:


> Ireland is so beautiful, the pics don't do it justice. I can't wait to go back there and when I have time to go photo-exploring I'll update that thread with more pics, so keep an eye out.
> 
> I'm on BYC quite a lot myself. It's a lovely site. I looked for JoshuaG, but there is no active member with that username?



Hmmm, will have to look into it and ask him.....
and yes, I will be watching for more pics


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Ok Sumi, my brother's BYC name is Joshua G, with a space between Joshua and G. His picture is always of his beloved Roo Brewster, a Columbian Rock mix.


----------



## Sumi

That's a love cockerel! 

K, time for a new pic:


----------



## newbiekat

Oh... did you need these?


----------



## happy acres

What?  You never seen a cat nest?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Don't even think about it!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## happy acres

Corn flakes? Nope, haven't seen 'em.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## happy acres

Chicken : hmmm! You'd better let me taste that for you .........just to be sure it's safe! NOM! NOM! NOM!

Cat : Mom! She's doing it again!


----------



## Queen Mum

Which of these seven is not like the others?


----------



## Sumi




----------



## happy acres

I think they forgot to "seek "me again! I'll just take a li'l nap until they do!


----------



## Sumi

Good one, @happy acres! That chick about a day old at the time. I had to put her somewhere quick and decided the table was a safe bet. DH left his mug of coffee there and the rest is history...


----------



## MsDeb

Can't start the day without that first cup of coffee.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## happy acres

I had a bad dweam!  Save me fwom the Wile E. Coyote! Ahhhhh!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## kinder

It feels good to stretch out,,That was exhausting...


----------



## kinder

Here is one....


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Just where do you think you are going with MY wheelbarrow?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Cat: Hey Dad...Dad....Dad...

Human: what?

Cat: Is this for the dog??

Human : we will see..


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

How about dozy practicing her opera?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Do I have anything stuck in my teeth?


----------



## RacehorsesRock

OH GOD! SHE SPOTTED US! ABORT MISSION! I REPEAT, ABORT MISSION!


----------



## Dawnclucks22

AHHHHHHAHAHAAHHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHAHAHAHA


----------



## HomesteaderWife

TheCuteOrpington said:


> How about dozy practicing her opera?View attachment 37507



"HEY! Give a lady some privacy when she's laying!"


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Here's our little year-old hen, Chicken Hawk, scratching in the pine straw and throwing it back in my face!


----------

